# Help! Island stuck at 2 stars



## FRANS_PLAYER (Jun 1, 2020)

I visit Isabelle at least twice everyday to see what she has to say about it. First, it was 1 star. I increased the population and that boosted it to two. No matter how many trees I plant and flowers I water, she always gives me the same advice every time!


----------



## ohno dannie (Jun 1, 2020)

you also need two completed bridges and inclines...as well as around 25 different items placed outside on your island


----------



## Mephala (Jun 1, 2020)

Pretty sure I only had one completed bridge and I didn't have an incline at all, but I did put 20ish pieces of furniture around my island. You also need to remove all weeds.


----------



## alpacalypse (Jun 1, 2020)

do you have the ables shop built? that gives a huge boost to your score!


----------



## Shyria (Jun 1, 2020)

What's the advice she gives you?


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Jun 1, 2020)

alpacalypse said:


> do you have the ables shop built? that gives a huge boost to your score!


Yes, the ables shop has been built already. It's been around for four/five days at least


----------



## aetherene (Jun 1, 2020)

I think if you have too may trees, that can also lower your rating.


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Jun 1, 2020)

Shyria said:


> What's the advice she gives you?


To either water the flowers, plant more flowers, or plant more trees. Sometimes she says that the islands natural environment is getting some positive buzz, but it's usually just planting and watering


----------



## Mephala (Jun 1, 2020)

Have you placed around 20 pieces of furniture outside? No matter what she says about flowers, furniture outside is the most important aspect of getting 3 stars.


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Jun 1, 2020)

aetherene said:


> I think if you have too may trees, that can also lower your rating.


I went around clearing out a bunch of trees, but I also added a lot in because I was planting fruit from other islands. I have a fruit grove at the top of the cliffs


----------



## Rosch (Jun 1, 2020)

Preferably, having 7 or 8 villagers will boost your ratings. Also place furniture around your island (both bought and crafted).

Can you craft fences now? Building fences will help boost ratings.

Do you also have a lot of stuff dropped on the ground? It will count as litter.


----------



## alpacalypse (Jun 1, 2020)

your island rating is divided into “scenery” (can be boosted with flowers, trees, bamboo, or diy furniture) and “development” (buildings, bridges/inclines, non-diy furniture); if she’s telling you to work on the former, then maybe try planting more flowers?


----------



## Shyria (Jun 1, 2020)

Do you have a rough idea of how many you have? There's a guide out there that tells you how many points it gives you... Maybe you still don't have enough? Are they fully grown yet? 
My island is covered in flowers so I'm not sure what is "too few" or "too many", but I guess if Isabelle is telling you to plant more then maybe you don't have just quite enough...? 

Do you have any DiY or dropped items on the ground? That can lower your rating quite a bit


----------



## Sloom (Jun 1, 2020)

after you have 10 villagers, getting to 3 stars should be very simple. try buying flowers and trees and spamming them everywhere and very importantly, fences

I recently replayed the beginning tutorial twice and both times I used crafted furniture (important that it's crafted or from nook shopping and not store bought, also make sure the furniture is unique from other furniture already on the floor), fencing and a lot of flowers to get to 3 stars. if you're just doing it for terraforming feel free to get rid of all that stuff once you're finished!

edit: oh and also no inclines or bridges are required, I never built any bridges or inclines either time and got to 3 stars easily!


----------



## Dude_Skillz (Jun 1, 2020)

You need around 20 funiture items outside. I suggest swinging benches, garden tables and chairs, beach things like surfboards, etc.


----------



## Dewasa (Jun 1, 2020)

FRANS_PLAYER said:


> I visit Isabelle at least twice everyday to see what she has to say about it. First, it was 1 star. I increased the population and that boosted it to two. No matter how many trees I plant and flowers I water, she always gives me the same advice every time!



Just know that Isabelle's rating is real time. This means, you can make changes and literally check and if it's a 3 star, she'll tell you right there and then.

Furniture (OUTSIDE) are important and so are fences. A good play if you are trying to minimize reworking after unlocking terraforming is to focus on certain spots that won't be a hindrance to you. I focused on a plot of land/area near my campground. I fenced it all out and started making furniture with easy to get mats. Threw it in that area and planted a bunch of flowers surrounding it. 

Decorating that area should get you 3 star in no time.


----------



## Vadim (Jun 1, 2020)

You need at least 8 villager to get 3*. That's the most important thing that matters.


----------



## stiney (Jun 1, 2020)

Mephala said:


> Pretty sure I only had one completed bridge and I didn't have an incline at all, but I did put 20ish pieces of furniture around my island. You also need to remove all weeds.


You do not have to remove all weeds. Weeds have a very low negative impact on your score, so it's possible to get to five stars with weeds. I have never had zero weeds on my island and have five stars.


----------



## loveclove (Jun 1, 2020)

Keep talking to her and following her advice, and decorate your island as you wish. You should get there naturally, and pretty quickly. Ne number of villagers is also important

	Post automatically merged: Jun 1, 2020



stiney said:


> You do not have to remove all weeds. Weeds have a very low negative impact on your score, so it's possible to get to five stars with weeds. I have never had zero weeds on my island and have five stars.


Yeah I still have a lot of weeds and a 4 star island haha


----------



## Piggleton (Jun 1, 2020)

Placed bugs and fish count as well I believe! I had a huge hoard of fish at the beginning of the game and Isabelle gave me three stars.


----------

